

Would editors fail to recognize already-published articles in their own journal? - jmnicholson
https://thewinnower.com/discussions/the-peters-ceci-study-of-journal-publications-1

======
jmnicholson
Short answer: No

"To our delight, almost none of the reviewers and editors recognized the
manuscripts as ones recently published by their journals."

